# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I use Signatures?

## Joann Raytar

Q:     How do I include a neat saying at the bottom of my posts without having to type it in every time?

A:     Click on the "Profile" button located next to the OptiBoard logo; this will take you to your "User Control Panel." Then click on the "Edit Profile" menu item. Scroll down to "Signature" under the "Optional Information" heading and type the text you want to use in the box.  When you are done, click the "Submit Modifications" button down at the bottom of the page.

----------

